# White GSD's?



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy new Year to all

I have been reading about white German Shepherds ( have always loved them) and have some questions.

Since getting Benny and being on forums I have learned a lot about the differences between working line and show line. I believe the split happened after I was given my first GSD in 1968.

Most breeders now seem to feel it is not a good idea to mix working line with showline, It seems that most feel this would compromise both and not bring balance. 

Where does the White German Shepherd fit in with the split?. I read in the following article that the grandfather of Horand, the first registered GSD was white and Horand carried the gene.
_“Grief, a white coated shepherd dog, was one of the shepherds Max often used to generate his idea of the perfect working dog. In 1899, he attended The Karlsruhe Exhibition and bought Hektor Linkrsheim, a grandson of Grief, but Max immediately changed his name to Horand von Grafrath. Because Grief was white and Horand was line related to him, Horand carried the white gene and sired many white pups and many colored pups with the white recessive gene.”_

The white color fell out of favor and became labeled a disqualifying fault, but does this mean that the white GSD’s did not go through the split? Are they perhaps more like the GSD’s from the 60’s and 70’s.

Here is a link to the full article

History


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Debbieg said:


> Where does the White German Shepherd fit in with the split?
> http://www.pawsinnkennel.com/History.html


They really don't have any bearing on the split between the working and showlines. You can't show them in the AKC conformation ring and you can't register them with the SV.


----------

